
Show HN: Ava – an app to make conversations accessible for the deaf/hoh - tduchemin1
http://www.ava.me
======
Jemaclus
Yes! As a profoundly deaf person, I have the hardest time with conversations,
especially group conversations. If this works anywhere close to as advertised,
it should help me out immensely. I'm very excited that someone is working in
this space!

I envision a day when even normal hearing people wear hearing aids and have
assisting devices to give them essentially super-hearing, or more selective
hearing. It's kind of strange being profoundly deaf, but having situations
where I can actually hear better than my friends, because my hearing aid
filters out things!

Edit: I played around with it a bit by myself. It seems to work as well as any
other text-to-speech, but I do like the interface. I'll test it out more this
week and see how it goes!

~~~
tduchemin1
Awesome, let us know via the app how you find it. The key is for group
conversations: multiple people talking, which is really dope for accuracy vs.
your understanding, is my guess :)

------
bbcbasic
I think you need to mention the word deaf in the headline as I was confused as
to what this did until I clicked back and noticed dead in the hn description.

Otherwise looks great!

